# Food Network:  Olive oil and Corn starch



## Zhlake (Aug 10, 2006)

Did anyone see the program last night that was a cooking competition in Miami Beach.  Cat Cora was one of the judges.  

I saw a chef do something interesting.  He whisked together olive oil and corn starch and said that it makes the tastes of the dish melt in the mouth of the eater.  Looking intriguing.  The judges seemed to like it as well.

What is the name of that technique?  Anyone ever do that before?


----------



## ironchef (Aug 10, 2006)

Zhlake said:
			
		

> Did anyone see the program last night that was a cooking competition in Miami Beach. Cat Cora was one of the judges.
> 
> I saw a chef do something interesting. He whisked together olive oil and corn starch and said that it makes the tastes of the dish melt in the mouth of the eater. Looking intriguing. The judges seemed to like it as well.
> 
> What is the name of that technique? Anyone ever do that before?


 
How exactly did he incorporate this into the dish? If it was as a marinade, it could be similar to the Chinese technique of "velvetting" which normally involves egg whites and cornstarch. This could be a new way of doing that, but hard to say unless you specify how it was used in the dish.


----------



## Zhlake (Aug 10, 2006)

Well it appeared that it was just spooned on the dish.


----------



## Zhlake (Aug 10, 2006)

Well I tried to google to see if there was any description of this technique, but I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 10, 2006)

Olive oil and uncooked cornstarch used as a sauce?


----------



## Zhlake (Aug 10, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Olive oil and uncooked cornstarch used as a sauce?


 
It appeared that he was cooking it.  He was whisking it in a sauce pan.

Come on...didn't anyone else see this?? I know I am not making this up!


----------



## ironchef (Aug 10, 2006)

Can you please describe and tell us exactly how he used it from start to finish? The way you're telling it now, you're only giving us bits and pieces and only when we're asking pointed questions.


----------



## Zhlake (Aug 10, 2006)

That is about all I know!  

He had olive oil and corn starch in a sauce pan and was whisking it!  He then spooned it over the the lobster. 

I just thought it was interesting and wondered if anyone else had caught that.


----------



## Zhlake (Aug 10, 2006)

I am sure there is more to the technique than that, but that is all they showed.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 10, 2006)

He must have cooked it at least a little if it was in a saucepan.  A bowl would work for something "raw."  Interesting.  Wish I'd seen it.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 10, 2006)

It sounds like he "invented" his own version of velvetting then. That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Zhlake (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah, it must be.  He said that "not many chefs are doing this in this country."


----------



## Zhlake (Aug 10, 2006)

The show will be on again on the 12th at 6pm and the 13th at 3pm Eastern time.  

They only briefly describe this technique so don't blink! The chef who makes this is a british guy.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 10, 2006)

Zhlake said:
			
		

> The show will be on again on the 12th at 6pm and the 13th at 3pm Eastern time.
> 
> They only briefly describe this technique so don't blink! The chef who makes this is a british guy.


 
THAT would explain it. 
We Brits do some funny things!


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 10, 2006)

I saw it...it was olive oil and a cornstarch derivative called maltodextrin.  It was wisked together in a pan, but I'm not sure it was over heat.


----------



## Zhlake (Aug 10, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> I saw it...it was olive oil and a cornstarch derivative called maltodextrin. It was wisked together in a pan, but I'm not sure it was over heat.


 

Oh yes you are right!  I totally forgot they said that!


----------



## thecactuswill (Aug 10, 2006)

The only way to know is to try it!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 11, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> I saw it...it was olive oil and a cornstarch derivative called *maltodextrin*. It was wisked together in a pan, but I'm not sure it was over heat.


 
Aha! Maltodextrin is used in brewing beer and such, so I actually know a bit about it. It's a non-fermentable sugar (although it doesn't add a sweet taste) that is often used to add body/mouthfeel to a beer. (or wine, or cider, etc.)

I can't say if it would make something "melt in your mouth" but it would defintely affect the mouthfeel of a dish. 

John


----------



## black chef (Aug 11, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> I saw it...it was olive oil and a cornstarch derivative called maltodextrin.  It was wisked together in a pan, but I'm not sure it was over heat.



he created "powdered" olive oil... i saw it too.

it was just maltodextrin as you mentioned whisked together with olive oil.  i'm sure the proportions are very important... he didn't even get close to disclosing that info.


----------



## phu (Aug 11, 2006)

Some kinky sort of roux?


----------



## black chef (Aug 12, 2006)

phu said:
			
		

> Some kinky sort of roux?



sometimes... to thicken a gravy, instead of making a roux, my mom would add about 3 T of dry roux (store bought) or she'd mash about 3 T of butter (room temperature) into about 1/2 cup flour.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2006)

black chef said:
			
		

> ...or she'd mash about 3 T of butter (room temperature) into about 1/2 cup flour.


 

That's what the French call buerre manie.  Kneading the two together coats the dlour with a layer of fat so you don't get lumps in your gravy.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 12, 2006)

phu said:
			
		

> Some kinky sort of roux?


 
It wouldn't be a roux because it wasn't being used to thicken anything.


----------

